# Any help with Rotala Wallichii?



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Do any of you guys have some experience with this stuff? I bought some a while back in my first plant purchase via the internet. At first it looked amazing, but then turned a brownish, not so red color for a while. Now, the very tips of the plants are getting this brilliant red/pink color and I'm assuming that it is recovering and starting to get its act together. 

Hopefully this plant survives because I think it is a gorgeous plant. I have a lot of red in my tank right now(because I didn't know what I was getting myself into on my first plant order), but I'm going to rearrange it and eventually scape it the way I now have a vision.

I'm dosing poor mans dosage drops (macromicro mix) with root medic tabs in flourite. I'm pumping Co2 at around 2 bps and also dosing "co2 booster" from API. The tank is a 40 long and I've got 2 T5 High Output bulbs : one is a 6700k and the other is 10,000k. 

Since it seems to be growing and getting better, I'm assuming that it was just acclimating to the transfer...then again, I put it in my tank about a month ago.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

*bump*
Well it's looking a little better. Growing, but still doesn't look quite right. Should I cut the new growth and jam it into my substrate/float it, or should I leave it be for now?

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/IMAG0756.jpg
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh190/tallkid12285/IMAG0755.jpg

New growth has green stems and leaves don't look quite right, but it IS growing...which is good.

-Co2 : Lime-Yellow on the drop checker
-aqueon 500 circulation pump
-fluval 206 without carbon(biomax in its place)
-Macro/Micro Mix 2tsp 6 times a week
-Substrate = Laterite + Dirt + PFS
-1x 10,000k T5HO + 1x 6,700k T5HO(roughly 10 hours a day)

Maybe I should get another 6,700k or a colormax to replace the 10,000k?


----------

